# Welches Rennspiel und welches Lenkrad?



## Robonator (13. Januar 2017)

Hi!

Ich hab mal wieder bock auf ein Rennspiel, ich weiß aber nicht welches. 
Zuletzt gespielt hab ich The Crew, das gefällt mir mittlerweile aber einfach nicht mehr. Es ist mir einfach zu Stumpf und ich mag den Mist den Ubisoft dort abzieht einfach nicht. 
Hab mir dann mal GT6 für die PS3 geholt gehabt, welches mir soweit auch richtig gut gefällt, mit der Ausnahme das man die Fahrzeuge nicht mehr groß optisch anpassen kann und die KI Strohdumm ist. (Sie tut ja schon so als würde ich gar nicht existieren. Zieht mir direkt in die Bahn, rammt mich vonner Strecke etc)

Nun gibt es da ja z.B. Project Cars welches ich mal angezockt hatte und ganz nett fand. 
Dann ist da aber auch Assetto Corsa welches besser sein soll.
Dann gibt es nun ja auch noch Forza Horizon, welches allerdings im besch... Windows Store ist. 
Und noch viele andere. Was nehm ich denn nun? 

Ob Arcade oder nicht ist erstmal zweitrangig, wichtig ist nur das ich nun keine "Hardcore Simulation" brauche. Es soll einfach nur Spaß machen und sich glaubwürdig anfühlen. Gut aussehen und laufen natürlich auch. PC aus der Sig ist überwiegend der selbe, nur das ich nun eine GTX 980 @ 1.5Ghz hab. 
Bonus Punkte natürlich für einen spaßigen Storymodus, wobei ich gehört habe das es nicht so wirklich etwas gibt das an GT o.ä. rankommt. Ausnahme mal Forza, wobei ich mir das wirklich nur zur Not kaufen wollen würde. Kann mir unter dem Spiel noch nicht allzuviel vorstellen und hab Angst das es dort einfach wieder relativ langweilig in der Open World wird wie in The Crew. 


Dazu überleg ich mir halt ob ich beim Xbox Controller bleiben sollte, oder doch mal in ein Lenkrad investieren solle. Auch hier brauch ich eig nichts allzu teueres, je günstiger desto besser da ich solche Spiele echt nur hin und wieder mal zocke. Sollte sich ganz gut anfühlen und Pedalen haben. Hauptsache ich kann das Auto damit etwas besser unter Kontrolle halten als mit dem Controller. Der machte mir bei PCars schon einige Probleme. 


Was soll ich nun also tun? 
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Olstyle (13. Januar 2017)

Fürs Erste könntest du ja "Forza Light" alias Forza Apex austesten. Ist eh gratis.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Januar 2017)

Sofern du auch mal gerne in Online Communities zocken möchtest, würde ich dir defintiv zu Assetto Corsa raten.
Assetto Corsa hat definitiv eine sehr gute Physik und macht ständig neue Fortschritte.

Was zusätzlich für Assetto Corsa spricht:
Große Modding-Community
Viele Server mit aktiven Fahrern
Lizenzen mit Seltenheitswert (Porsche & Lamborghini)
Lasergescannte Strecken
Ordentliche Grafik

Ich selbst komme ursprünglich von GT4, bin dann kurz zu NFS:Shift und daraufhin zu Simulationen gewechselt.
Um aber Spiele wie Assetto Corsa wirklich genießen zu können, würde ich dir zu einem vernünftigen Lenkrad raten.
Vermutlich ist dir das T300 RS zu teuer:  Thrustmaster T300 RS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das T300 RS würde eben ein kräftiges ForceFeedback und eine solide Basis für die nächsten Jahre bieten. Die Pedale sind allerdings alles andere als ideal. Generell messen alle günstigen Pedale die Bremse nur nach Weg, und nicht wie im echten Auto nach Kraft. Des Weiteren fühlen sich günstige Pedale oft sehr weich an und unpräzise an.
Hochwertigere Pedale bietet das T500 RS, welche die Bremse zwar auch nach Weg messen, trotz dessen ein deutlich besseres Feeling bieten: Thrustmaster T500 RS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Alternativ dazu könntest du das T300 RS später um LoadCell Pedale (Kraftmessung) ergänzen. Unter Umständen findest du auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt dann auch günstige Fanatec CSR Elite oder Clubsport Pedale V2, welche sich per USB anschließen lassen. Allerdings kannst du (nach den Aussagen in einem anderen Thread) mit dieser Kombination im Moment nicht Forza Horizon 3 spielen (sofern du dir das später kaufen möchtest).

Generell solltest du dir im Klaren sein, was dir das Ganze Wert ist. Natürlich gibt es auch günstigere Lenkräder/Pedale,  diese bieten jedoch deutlich weniger Realismus.
Das heißt nicht, dass die von mir verlinkten Produkte perfekt simulieren, sonder eher, dass diese in einer ganz anderen Liga wie die günstigen Produkte spielen.
Wenn du wirklich nur hin und wieder fahren willst, wäre eventuell ein gut erhaltenes Driving Force GT von Logitech (preislich ca. 60-80€) noch einen Blick wert. 
Ich selbst habe dieses circa 5 Jahre verwendet, bis ich zu Fanatec gewechselt bin.
Ob es derzeitig auf dem Markt Alternativen gibt weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls war das DF:GT bis zum EOL Status eigentlich konkurrenzlos.

Ich könnte jetzt bestimmt noch in vielen weiteren Zeilen die Unterschiede zwischen günstigen und teuren Lenkrädern auflisten. Zunächst ist jedoch wirklich entscheidend, ob du so viel Geld überhaupt investieren willst.


----------



## T'PAU (13. Januar 2017)

"Problem" beim Lenkrad ist imho, dass es am sinnvollsten ständig aufgebaut sein sollte, d.h. der _Arbeitsplatz_ defakto flöten geht.  Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht ständig das Wheel und die Pedale auf und abbauen müssen.
Da ich nur sehr selten überhaupt fahre (und wegen obigem), sträube ich mich bis heute vor einem Lenkrad.

Ich schwöre schon seit PS1-Zeiten auf's Namco neGcon für Rennspiele (ich differenziere hier jetzt mal nicht zwischen _Spiel_ und _Simulation_), welches ich jetzt endlich mal "ein wenig" ergonomischer gemacht habe. 

Ausserdem benutze ich noch das Steelseries/Simraceway SRW-S1, welches aber defakto nicht mehr erhältlich ist.
Eigentlich die bessere Alternative zum neGcon, wenn... ja wenn der leichte Input-Lag wegen dem Bewegungssensor nicht wäre. Das neGcon ist deutlich direkter!

Mit dem XBox360 Controller hab ich Rennspiele auch mal versucht, was bei arcade-lastigen Games wie GRID2 auch relativ(!) gut geht, aber bei z.B. Assetto Corsa ist das Ding unbrauchbar. Da geht nichts übers neGcon bzw. SRW-S1.

Für Lenkrad-Empfehlungen werden dir sicher andere hier weiterhelfen. Aber wirklich _lohnen_ tut sich ein Wheel imho nur, wenn man es auch häufig benutzt und man es fest aufgebaut lassen kann.
Im Idealfall ein eigenständiges Rig für Rennspiele. 

An Spielen bin ich seit ein paar Jahren (schon seit Early-Access Zeiten) bei Assetto Corsa hängengeblieben, gaanz selten auch mal Raceroom. Jedenfalls weg von den Arcade-Racern wie GRID2 usw.
Aber dass muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
Auf meinen Channels (Sig) findest du einige AC-Videos und Bilder [/Werbung off].


----------



## Robonator (14. Januar 2017)

> Fürs Erste könntest du ja "Forza Light" alias Forza Apex austesten. Ist eh gratis.



Hab ich probiert, fand ich okay. Nur etwas wenig Umfang und es ruckelte, quasi als wenn meine SSD mit dem Laden nicht hinterkommen würde. 



> Sofern du auch mal gerne in Online Communities zocken möchtest, würde ich dir defintiv zu Assetto Corsa raten.


Online spricht mich eigentlich absolut nicht an. Einfach zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit gemacht und ich mags jederzeit pausieren zu können^^


> Ordentliche Grafik


Wie ist die verglichen mit PCars? Fand die damals richtig beeindruckend, grade auch wenn es dann mal regnete oder so. 



> Generell solltest du dir im Klaren sein, was dir das Ganze Wert ist. Natürlich gibt es auch günstigere Lenkräder/Pedale, diese bieten jedoch deutlich weniger Realismus.


Das ist es ja, ich weiß nicht ob mir das wirklich so viel Geld für ein Rennspiel wert ist. Es ist halt wirklich nur etwas das ich ne Zeit lang zocken werde, bis ich keine Lust habe, dann vergehen Monate bis ich wieder Lust bekomme^^
Bin halt auch nicht nach super realistischen Simulationen aus, versuche auch nicht das aller realistischte Gefühl zu bekommen oder so. Ich will quasi einfach nur ein glaubwürdiges Rennspiel um ein bisschen Spaß zu haben, also kein NFS oder so 



> Wenn du wirklich nur hin und wieder fahren willst, wäre eventuell ein gut erhaltenes Driving Force GT von Logitech (preislich ca. 60-80€) noch einen Blick wert.


Wie ist das bei dem mit den Pedalen? 

Und ja, also wenn ich was für 100€ bekommen würde, wäre das ja schon echt gut. Will halt wirklich nicht allzuviel ausgeben da ich selber nicht weiß wie sehr ich spielen werde. Kann mir auch gar nicht vorstellen das ich auf meinem kleinen 23" Monitor nen gutes Feeling bekommen kann. 



> Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht ständig das Wheel und die Pedale auf und abbauen müssen.


Wäre für mich eig kein Problem. 


Ne geile Grafik wäre für mich auch schon nen dickes Plus. AC sieht bei den Youtubevideos die ich gesehen habe irgendwie teils etwas altbacken aus. Besonders die Umgebung.


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2017)

Horizon 3... Da gibt's auch ne Demo...


----------



## Robonator (14. Januar 2017)

Gut, ich denke Forza Horizon fällt erstmal raus. Ich wusste nicht das Microsoft da immer noch verdammte 70€ für verlangt 

Bzw 100€ für ihren Season Pass mist


----------



## ak1504 (14. Januar 2017)

Ach so einer bist du. Gut dann klink ich mich hier mal aus.


----------



## Aegon (14. Januar 2017)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Ach so einer bist du. Gut dann klink ich mich hier mal aus.


Und du bist also einer, der Leute nicht berät, weil sie nicht bereit sind, jeden Wucher mitzumachen?  
Ohne Worte...


----------



## Robonator (14. Januar 2017)

Ist mir halt zu teuer. So viel Geld würd ich für die aller wenigsten ausgeben  


Btw wie ist eigentlich Dirt Rally so?


----------



## DARPA (14. Januar 2017)

Assetto Corsa - Hotlapping und Multiplayer, der Story Modus ist nicht der Hit, Grafik ist ok aber nicht on top (keine Wettereffekte oder Tag/Nacht Wechsel), großer Vorteil: Modding Community, sehr gute Physik
Project Cars - Schwerpunkt auf Grafik und Story, Physik eher Arcade
Dirt Rally - halt Rallye und keine Rundstrecke, sehr gute Physik, ist hart aber gerecht (man muss schon fahren können ^^), Story Modus ist brauchbar wenn auch nicht spektakulär (realistisch gehalten)


----------



## Robonator (14. Januar 2017)

Danke schonmal an euch alle. 

Denke es läuft derzeit auf erstmal PCars und anschließend AC hinaus. 
Ein brauchbares Lenkrad würd nun nur noch fehlen. Problem beim Driving Force ist in meinen Augen nur dieser mikrig wirkende Schaltknüppel und der Mangel an Schaltwippen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. Januar 2017)

Ich fand Project Cars was die Physik anbelangt deutlich schlechter...
Außerdem sind die Standardsetups in PC teilweise viel zu stabil und langsam ausgelegt (aber da spricht eben wieder der Simracer in mir ).
Assetto Corsa ist definitiv auf reines fahren ausgelegt. Eine klassische Story gibt nicht, sondern nur Herausforderungen.
Es gibt einige empfehlenswerte Communities in Assetto Corsa (falls du doch mal Lust bekommen solltest).
Ich fahre bevorzugt auf der Schwarzbierbude.de: Schwarzbierbude - Dein freundlicher AC-Server

Dort ist von Anfängern über Amateure bis hin zu Profis alles dabei. Der Durchschnittfahrer ist auf der Bude auch deutlich überlegter als man es von Public Servern gewohnt ist.
Natürlich passieren manchmal beim Startgetümmel Unfälle, trotzdem würde ich nie mehr gegen die KI fahren wollen (zumal die meistens nicht mit mir mithalten kann ).
Des Weiteren bietet die Bude einen Autoupdater, der alle auf den Servern laufende Mods (die vorher getestet werden) automatisch downloadet.

Zum Driving Force GT: Die Schaltknöpfe (statt Wippen) sind nicht ideal, haben mich allerdings nur wenig genervt.
Der Druckpunkt ist deutlich spürbar und somit lässt sich durchaus präzise schalten.
Der kurze sequentielle Schaltknüppel hat einen nochmal etwas angenehmeren Druckpunkt.
Mit Abstand am meisten haben mich der Zahnradantrieb und die Pedale gestört.
Durch den Zahradantrieb spürt man im ForceFeedback eine minimale Rasterung.
Das ist aber meckern auf höherem Niveau, da Riemengetriebene Lenkräder erst mit dem T300 RS oder einem Fanatec Wheel anfangen.
Das Bremspedal ist zwar härter als das Gaspedal, aber immer noch zu weich. Des Weiteren wird eben der Weg statt der Druck gemessen, wodurch du auf jeden Fall im Spiel mit dem Bremsgamma-Wert justieren musst.

Nach deinen bisherigen Äußerungen würde ich an deiner Stelle somit ein gebrauchtes (gut erhaltenes) Driving Force GT kaufen.
Meines hat selbst nach ca. 1000 Stunden noch einen guten Dienst geleistet. Ich würde dir aber trotzdem zu einem (sofern die Angaben verlässlich sind) weniger gebrauchten Lenkrad raten.
Irgendwann macht sich der Verschleiß der Zahnräder bemerkbar.
Wenn du später mehr SimRacing betreiben solltest und das Wheel nicht mehr deinen Ansprüchen entspricht, kannst du immer noch etwas höherwertigeres kaufen.
Da wäre dann unter Umständen auch ein gebrauchtes Fanatec CSR/911 GT3 RS mit Loadcellpedalen eine Alternative zu Thrustmaster.


----------



## Robonator (14. Januar 2017)

Was wäre denn so ein Weg den man gehen könnte? Also zb nach dem Driving Force GT das nächst beste? Eignet sich sowas wie das G27/G29? Würd sonst gucken ob ich so eins günstig auf zb Ebay oder so erwische. Fanatec und co scheint mir so High End zu sein. 

Was ist nun eigentlich auch der genaue Unterschied zwischen Weg und Druck bei den Pedalen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. Januar 2017)

Das G27/G29 ist meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis kaum wert. Zunächst sollte gesagt sein, dass das G29 technisch (im Inneren) identisch zum G27 ist.
Das G27/G29 bietet ebenfalls nur eine Kraftübertragung per Zahnrad. Ebenfalls wird bei beiden die Bremse über den Weg gemessen.
Somit wäre das DF:GT sinnvoller. Das gesparte Geld würde ich eher in bessere Pedale oder ein T300 RS (Riemenantrieb und mehr Motorpower) investieren.

Nun zur Bremse: Bei den Logitech und Thrustmaster Pedalen wird die Bremse über ein Potentiometer gemessen. Dieses zeichnet den Weg auf, wie weit du dein Pedal durchdrückst.
Im echten Auto und bei Loadcell Pedalen wird der Druck gemessen, mit wie viel Kraft du in das Pedal trittst.
Somit lässt sich dadurch die Bremse wesentlich feinfühliger und präziser dosieren. Des Weiteren hast du bei guten Pedalen nicht das Gefühl ins leere zu treten.
Die Logitech Pedale sind dagegen wie Butter. Die Fanatec Pedale kannst du dann zusätzlich nach eigenem Geschmack einstellen. Möglich sind bei den alten Pedalen bis zu 30 kg Bremskraft (um die Maximalwirkung zu erreichen).
Bei den neuen Pedalen (und auch im Highend) geht es auch noch deutlich höher.
Dementsprechend solltest du aber im Fall von Loadcell Pedalen diese auch irgendwie befestigen. Meine stehen im Moment an der Wand und ich fahre mit einem Stuhl der relativ gut am Boden haftet.
Das ist so zwar machbar, aber aufgrund des relativ geringen Haltes des Stuhls nicht ideal. Da wäre ein Rig aus Aluprofilen (oder im günstigsten Fall Holz) dann bereits einen Blick wert, zumal man darin wesentlich bequemer sitzt.

Übrigens ist Fanatec gar nicht "Highend" sondern eigentlich höchstens Mittelklasse im Sim-Racing Bereich.
Fanatec bietet mit den (ausgelaufenen) CSR Elite Pedalen und nun mit den CSL Elite Pedalen sogar die günstigsten Loadcell Pedale auf dem Markt.
Highend Pedale kosten ca. 600 bis deutlich über 1000€ (z.B. VPP Pedale oder Heusinkveld Ultimate).
Highend Lenkräder (Direct Drive Wheel = Krafübertragung direkt, ohne Riemen oder Zahnräder) kosten ab ca. 1500 € bis in den höheren vierstelligen Bereich.
Das ist dann aber schon für sehr hochwertige Simulatoren geeignet und wenn du da nicht aufpasst, kannst du dir auch ziemlich zügig die Hände beim Einschlag in der Mauer brechen.
Direct Drive Wheels sind eben in der Lage reale Lenkkräfte (auch ohne Servolenkung) zu erreichen, wodurch diese auch mit Handschuhen gefahren werden sollten (außer du stehst auf Blasen  ).
So viel zum Erweitern des Horizonts.
Wenn dich noch mehr interessiert, einfach fragen.


----------



## DARPA (15. Januar 2017)

Beim DFGT würde mir Kupplung und H-Shifter fehlen. Beides trägt für mich viel zu einer guten Immersion bei. Wenn man allerdings nur Wagen fahren will, die in real ein sequentielles Getriebe, ist das GT sogar geeigneter 

Ein G27 ist eigentlich super als Einstieg in die Sim Racing Welt, nur zu blöd dass es nicht mehr hergestellt wird. Wenn gebraucht für dich in Frage kommt, würde ich mich da mal umsehen. Das G29 ist in meinen Augen kein gerechter Nachfolger.
Je nach Budget kann man natürlich auch höherwertige Hardware kaufen. Das kann aber auch schnell ins Geld gehen.


----------



## Robonator (15. Januar 2017)

> Dementsprechend solltest du aber im Fall von Loadcell Pedalen diese auch irgendwie befestigen. Meine stehen im Moment an der Wand und ich fahre mit einem Stuhl der relativ gut am Boden haftet.
> Das ist so zwar machbar, aber aufgrund des relativ geringen Haltes des Stuhls nicht ideal. Da wäre ein Rig aus Aluprofilen (oder im günstigsten Fall Holz) dann bereits einen Blick wert, zumal man darin wesentlich bequemer sitzt.



Hab nen stinknormalen Bürostuhl und daran wird sich soo schnell auch nichts ändern. An der Wand stehen können meine Pedalen dann aber auch noch nicht, da der Schreibtisch grade quasi mitten im Raum steht. Dafür allerdings auf Teppichboden. 

Vor dem DFGT graust es mir ein wenig. Das G27 finde ich online gebraucht teils für 180-250€. 

Wenn das TR300 wirklich so viel besser ist, dann wären die rund 20€ Aufpreis (Bei Amazon verkauft Jacob Elektronik eins "Wie neu" für 200) ja nun auch nicht so schlimm. 
Was die Pedalen angeht.. naja, ich hab keine Ahnung wie sich echte Pedalen anfühlen mangels Führerschein, daher weiß ich nicht mal ob mich der Unterschied so sehr stören würde^^ 
Aber sollte es das TR300 werden, welche Pedalen sollte ich dann nehmen als nächst bessere? 
Eine normale Gangschaltung wäre nur auch nice dazu, gibt ja bei beiden Games auch Autos die keine Wippen haben


----------



## Kiryu (15. Januar 2017)

Wenn du das T300 nimmst und dort die Pedale tauschen möchtest würde ich die CSL-LC ins Visier nehmen, wie mr.4EvEr schon vorgeschlagen hat. Alles andere macht imho keinen Sinn. Dort bekommst du für 229€ eine Bremse mit Loadcell und guter Einstellbarkeit.

Ansonsten gäbe es im unteren Preissegment nur noch die Thrustmaster T3PA bzw. die T3PA-Pro. Letztere sind zwar aus Metall und dank eines Gummikegels hinter der Bremse durchaus brauchbar, aber von dort sind es nur ca. 50-60€ zu den Fanatec Pedalen. Und die würde ich in diesem Fall dann zu 100% investieren. 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Robonator (15. Januar 2017)

Naja wenn ich das richtig sehe dann sind die T3PA-Pro gar nicht in Deutschland erhältlich. Kann zumindest keine auf Amazon finden und im Thrustmasters shop kann ich Deutschland auch nicht auswählen. 

Die CSL sind leider bei knapp 220€, das kommt mir verdammt teuer nur für Pedale vor  


Ich denke ich würd sonst eventuell erstmal das T300RS anschauen und dann überlegen ob ich noch weiteres dazu kaufen will. 

Oder vielleicht doch bis nächsten Monat warten und mit etwas mehr Budget ein besseres Set kaufen? Verdammt ich kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Januar 2017)

Also das G27 wäre total überteuert gewesen. Das hat neu damals ca. 200€ gekostet.
Da wäre das T300 RS definitiv sinnvoller.
Generell verstehe ich allerdings deine Bedenken mit dem Driving Force GT nicht ganz. Sofern du ein gut erhaltenes bekommst, wäre das definitiv einen Versuch wert.

Das mit den Pedalen sehe ich etwas anders. Ich habe beispielsweise ein Fanatec CSR (ehemaliger Neupreis 200€) mit Clubsport Pedalen V2 (ehemaliger Neupreis 250€) kombiniert.
Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe: Wenn du später auf CSR Elite/Clubsport Pedale oder die neuen CSL Elite umsteigen wollen würdest, musst du dir gedanken um die Befestigung machen.
Man kann sich natürlich auch relativ günstig eine Befestigung zwischen Stuhl und Pedalen selbst bauen. 
Ideen hierfür befinden sich in folgendem Thread: Schwarzbierbude - Dein freundlicher AC-Server - Aw: Wegfahrsperre fur Burostuhle - Forum -Schwarzbierbude


----------



## Robonator (15. Januar 2017)

Wie schauts aus mit älteren Modellen von Fanatec? Wenn ich z.B. auf Ebay rumschaue, findet sich teils solche Sets wie Fanatec CSR + Pedalen und Schaltungen für 260€ bzw Ohne Schaltungen für 160€. Das Fanatec Porsche sieht man auch sehr häufig. 
Hab sonst nun auch ein DVGT + Fanatec Stand für 160 gefunden.
Nen T500RS finde ich sonst auhc für ~250


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Januar 2017)

Das GT3 RS bietet nur wenige Tasten, dafür komplett Alcantara.
Die alten Modelle (GT3 RS/CSR/GT2 RS) besitzen alle einen Riemenantrieb und sind in der Regel solide. Der Motor soll etwas schwächer als der des T300 RS sein.
Von noch älteren Modellen (z.B. Turbo S) ist abzuraten.
Ordentlich wäre eine Kombination aus Fanatec Lenkrad + CSR Elite Pedale (wegen Loadcell).
Die CSR Elite Pedale sind sogar weniger Fehleranfällig als die Clubsport Pedale V2.
Zur Einordnung der Preise:
Fanatec CSR + CSR Pedale haben früher 260€ (zzgl. ca. 15€ Versand) neu gekostet.
Fanatec CSR+Elite Pedale+Shifter 360€ (zzgl. ca. 15€ Versand).

Somit sind einige Angebote auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt überteuert. Zwar hat Fanatec die Preise angezogen, trotz dessen würde ich nichts zum ehemaligen Neupreis kaufen.
Alternativ könntest du auch versuchen ein gebrauchtes CSR ohne Pedale abzugreifen. Denkbar wären dann auch neue CSL Pedale (ohne Kupplung und Loadcell für 90€).
Wenn du dann später immer noch die Loadcell und die Kupplung willst, könntest du für 140€ die Loadcell und das dritte Pedal nachrüsten. Müsstest dann allerdings zweimal Versand zahlen.

Beim T500 RS würde ich darauf achten, dass es nicht zu alt ist und noch Restgarantie hat. Ich habe mal einen Fall im Forum miterlebt, bei dem sich Thrustmaster bei einem T500 RS geweigert hat ein Pfennigteil zu ersetzen (außerhalb der Garantie).
Fanatec mag zwar auch ihre Mängel haben, der Support (Freundlichkeit, Schnelligkeit und Service) ist aber wirklich erstklassig.
Ich hatte bei Fanatec bereits einen Garantiefall und der Ablauf war wirklich top.

Die Entscheidung liegt nun bei dir.
Aber wie bereits geschrieben: Das Driving Force GT ist auch solide und spielt eben in einer anderen Preisregion.
Schnell fahren kann man auch damit. Mit zunehmendem Budget steigt in erster Linie nur der Realismusgrad.


----------



## Robonator (19. Januar 2017)

Kleines Update. Habe mir das T300RS geholt. Bin bisher beeindruckt und es ist extrem ungewohnt. Bin vorher auch noch nie Auto gefahren


----------



## ak1504 (20. Januar 2017)

Sei zufrieden Grünschnabel... Je mehr Kenntnis > Mehr Erwartung


----------

